# resin hot fix rhinestone



## zhuLiliang (Jun 15, 2010)

There is a new kind of rhinestone which called resin hotfix rhinestone, and I find some shops use it with DMC. It looks same as glass rhinestone. Will it replace DMC or two facets rhinestone?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually tried the resin rhinestones last year and no I don't think it looks like glass and no I don't think they will replace DMC. They looked like polished acrylic stones to me and I was not impressed.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Resin Rhinestones have been around for a while they look ok when you first use them but they tend to lose their sparkle after a while and going through the washer can also dull them


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Debbies said:


> Resin Rhinestones have been around for a while they look ok when you first use them but they tend to lose their sparkle after a while and going through the washer can also dull them



Right...exactly why I described them as polished acrylic, the stones dulled really quick. This particular one I think the OP is referring to is "supposed" to be a new product. I was in Shanghai last summer picking up some bags I had made and I was visiting a market where the locals buy and ran across a rhinestone vendor. He was trying to tell me it was a new product, not like the others but they were still cheesy IMO.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with katrina, 
I also tested these and was not impressed.

MMM


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Katrina,Im jealous.I want to go overseas to see whats up over there.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Leg cramps said:


> Katrina,Im jealous.I want to go overseas to see whats up over there.


 I am blessed to be able to travel so frequently. Husband works for the airlines otherwise I may not be able to hop a flight at a moments notice. One day lets hope you to visit. The first time it is truly overwhelming. Sooooo much stuff.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> I agree with katrina,
> I also tested these and was not impressed.
> 
> MMM


Straying a bit off topic but Sandy I see you have a new shirt color. I also see you had white, are you keeping this color?

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I think i will keep this one,, what do you think?
MMM


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> I think i will keep this one,, what do you think?
> MMM


I like it! and congrats on getting to wash the black tee looks like I still have a ways to go!


----------

